# sometimes I feel lost on here



## dan354 (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't know if anybody else feels lost on here when someone starts talking about a goat illness but, I sure do. A new thread will get started about a problem and several members will join in with a remedy of some sort. well who should the newbies listen to? I am sure that when a severe problem is posted we may not be able to wait until all the experienced people reply to see whos advise we should follow.
I believe the knowledge base here is mostly based on experience. I remember reading that at the first sign of illness do this...(whatever it may be) and of course we don't always do that untl it may be too late for a quick cure. of course I don't know what is normal yet so hopefully I will pay attention as I go along. I was just wondering if there is a chart somewhere to help guide us along?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

dan354 said:


> I don't know if anybody else feels lost on here when someone starts talking about a goat illness but, I sure do. A new thread will get started about a problem and several members will join in with a remedy of some sort. well who should the newbies listen to? I am sure that when a severe problem is posted we may not be able to wait until all the experienced people reply to see whos advise we should follow.
> I believe the knowledge base here is mostly based on experience. I remember reading that at the first sign of illness do this...(whatever it may be) and of course we don't always do that untl it may be too late for a quick cure. of course I don't know what is normal yet so hopefully I will pay attention as I go along. I was just wondering if there is a chart somewhere to help guide us along?





dan354 said:


> I don't know if anybody else feels lost on here when someone starts talking about a goat illness but, I sure do. A new thread will get started about a problem and several members will join in with a remedy of some sort. well who should the newbies listen to? I am sure that when a severe problem is posted we may not be able to wait until all the experienced people reply to see whos advise we should follow.
> I believe the knowledge base here is mostly based on experience. I remember reading that at the first sign of illness do this...(whatever it may be) and of course we don't always do that untl it may be too late for a quick cure. of course I don't know what is normal yet so hopefully I will pay attention as I go along. I was just wondering if there is a chart somewhere to help guide us along?


Don't worry! I felt the SAME way when I was new on here. 
I found out, that the ones that know just what to do, will post and the ones that are like I kinda do, will say what they think then they usually say but I'm not so sure or but don't count on me. 
Some of the people I see a lot are (sorry if I spelt it wrong, it's 5 in the Mornin lol) 
Jalyn 
Kslvango
Woodhavenfarm
Dayna
Arkie
Trickyroo
There's a lot of REALLY good people. There's more I just can't think.. Lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh sure emilie leave me out just cause I'm old and weird  
Truth is, research is your best freind. Minerals are the most important equal with balanced diet. Such a learning curve wirh goats. I've been doing this for longer then I'll admit to, and I'm still learning.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Man, I got left out of that list too... lol



> I don't know if anybody else feels lost on here when someone starts talking about a goat illness but, I sure do. A new thread will get started about a problem and several members will join in with a remedy of some sort. well who should the newbies listen to? I am sure that when a severe problem is posted we may not be able to wait until all the experienced people reply to see whos advise we should follow.
> I believe the knowledge base here is mostly based on experience. I remember reading that at the first sign of illness do this...(whatever it may be) and of course we don't always do that untl it may be too late for a quick cure. of course I don't know what is normal yet so hopefully I will pay attention as I go along.


Yes, a lot of us go by our own experience and you may end up getting different answers for the same question, but most times there are several duplicate answers. 
Rule of thumb - if a lot of the answers have same med listed it's important and is tried and true. Other meds may just be an off brand or variation of the same type of med - just means you have a choice on which to use.

2nd rule of thumb - and I think everyone agrees on this - whenever and I mean whenever a goat starts acting sick or just not right - start them on probios and B1/B12 regimen. This is most important because a goat's rumen can go down fast which leads to more health issues.



> I was just wondering if there is a chart somewhere to help guide us along?


First thing I did here was to go to forum threads - not individual threads- and look at the sticky notes. Click on Health & Wellness or Beginners Goat Raising - at the very top are sticky notes. These are threads that have important information that the administrators of the forum here have chosen to place as a permanent setup. Those really help out a lot.

I know it's frustrating at first because it is a forum and not just a listing of what to do and who to listen to. But we are all here to help and it's an ongoing feedback process. So if you try something and it doesn't work, there's someone that will be ready to give advice. That's what's great about a forum. If it were just a list of what to do, and you had a question or issue, there wouldn't be anyone to offer that feedback.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I am brand new and spend more time reading than I should admit to  but I read all stickies & most posts and take notes. I still feel lost most of the time and scared silly & I dont even have any goats yet!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ha ha yes, sometimes too much information can be just a scary as not enough right? Try not to worry too much because you are probably better equipped than most. You will have a lot of knowledge in advance, and you have a place to quickly get more information. Yes, people are people and you will always have those who know, and those who know something else and there will be more than one way to do things. But all in all this is an awesome spot to make friends, learn, celebrate and enjoy each others goats!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, I hear you! There are so many new members that I have felt lost lately, and I've been on here a couple years!
Just because someone posts a lot doesn't mean they're experienced. Some of the biggest posters are new members and/or new goat owners. *Don't get me wrong. Just because someone is inexperienced does not mean their advice should be ignored!!!!! *Often newer people have more objective or more updated advice. However, for a newbie just getting their feet wet, the best advice to listen to is the advice of the more experienced. My list of "people to listen most to" would probably include:

Sweetgoats
Ksalvagno
Keren
Liz
Toth Boer Goats
RunAround...but I think she's left. 

I probably missed some.  But those are the first that come to mind.

If in doubt, look at how long they have been a member. Listen to the older members.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm going to be perfectly honest, I'm not very experienced -- I'll tell you right now most of what I learned was from reading something on the forum, and researching it on outward sources. I also try to learn as much as I can from very experienced breeders who are kind enough to share their knowlege. 

These breeders include Stacey Roop (Rosado) of End of the Line from whom I bought my first goat, she taught me about what to look for in a buck and what to do about copper deficiency; Teri Stanton of Pocket Sized Goats who was always there to answer questions; Eva Lorusso of Dolce Latte Farm, introduced me to alfalfa pellets and explained balance in a buck's diet; Patti Dalton, who saved my Gypsy and her kids last kidding and has taught me a LOT.

Each of these breeders, though all experienced, would have a slightly different answer if I was to ask them the same question. Different things work for different people. You just have to find what works for you :thumb:

I do try not to speak when I don't know what I'm talking about -- I think because everyone wants to help, everyone gets drowned with advice. I do need to be more careful and not post out of turn. There's so much to learn from each other ... it has me dizzy how no one will ever know enough to stop learning.

I spend a lot of time online, which is a big reason I'm on here a lot. Goats are a passion, and I just LOVE researching them. I pick up little tidbits anywhere I can find them.


----------



## nubeegirl (Nov 9, 2012)

I like responses that don't just say I should do such and such differently or use a different brand of something but don't tell me how to do it and what brand is better. 
I look for people who answer the whole question. I also like people who read my post and don't say I should be doing something that I have posted I am already doing. Affirmation is fine.
I then compare responses and go with the ones that agree (at least pretty much) then follow my gut.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

To be honest, I'm a huge fan of finding a good goat vet and a good goat mentor who can physically look at your goats. Spend the money and get the vet out. You learn all kinds of things and as time goes on, you will need to call the vet less and less.

There is lots to learn here and you can do some things before getting the vet out. But if you are unsure, then call the vet. We can only give advice on the symptoms and descriptions that are given. We aren't physically looking at your goat. So while there is always great advice given here, the person who can absolutely best advise you is someone who is physically looking at your goat.

As far as all the different advice, only you can ultimately decide which way is best for you to go.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

I found out the hard way...I was unprepared for a sick goat. It was very quick, one morning she was fine and that night she was gone. I had no meds on hand . 

I didn't want that to happen again so I made sure I had some supplies on hand. I bought probios $6 (yogurt is good until you can get probios), B-12 complex injection $13, Syringes and needles $4, Pennicillin injectable $8 , Drench (pedialite or generic is just fine), minerals, kelp (I get mine at a feed mill for $1.18 per pound, I think), molasses for temporaty energy, and apple cider vineger- helps with lots of things.

Now, if I need it, I have it on hand. I have not had an emergency since I lost my girl, so I don't know the dosages. I know we can look them up on the threads here. Maybe someome can respond to my post with dosage amounts. I am still in the process of putting together a goat care journal with all of the medicines and dosages, and remedies for particular illnesses, that way I have a quick refererence. I have a couple of diagrams that may be helpful to you. They are not illness charts, one for where you would administer an injection and another of the goat anatomy.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I never discredit newer members advice. I never know the experiences they've had. For instance, Under this name, I am new. But I started with some of these members like the moderators on the old Goat Web forum! I remember when some of them were the new folks  I joined this site as soon as it was opened but couldn't be active for a while. Here I am with a fresh start, and I see so many "new" people here that HAVE been helpful and have given wonderful advice to others. I think it's always important to follow your instinct when reading others advice. I am able to take the bits that I feel fit my actual situation and am thankful for it. If it doesn't fit, then that's ok, I am thankful for that too, because sometimes just the support makes all the difference. I know they care. They can't see my goats. Really, they don't know me or how I handle things or my experience level. When you do find yourself in a situation with a sick animal, remember you are the owner. You call the shots.You do what feels right. I haven't seen any "bad" advice given yet, and most threads people usually just expand and offer different perspectives from the advice already given. I think it's wonderful


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I feel left out. My name wasn't mentioned on any list  Oh well.

We all learned, from trial and error, most vets, do not know about goats and still don't. We have to make sure, we try to seek a knowledgeable goat vet, because the ones that don't know much, will and have given wrong advice, killing a goat. 
I agree, we should and do at times, need a vet to look at the goat. We will be honest and straight out say, a vet needs to see the goat, this is when we may be stumped or the goat is in desperate condition and needs more attention by a vet.

A rule of thumb, we have a " search feature" try to make the search, with as few of words as possible. There are a lot of the same illnesses and symptoms out there, that already have answered for you. Members forget this. Stickies are good too. 

If, knowledgeable mods are not on, to answer a question, then, a vet, would be the best option, if the said goat ,can't wait for more advice. 
Or, we can try to go by a member's advice, but, have to use our best judgement no matter what, cause not every person is right, but not all are wrong. 
A good rule of thumb is, if a member says, they are not sure, or don't take my word for it ect., then, you might not want, to take their advice, it may be risky. It is the digression of that breeder in need to decide. 
We as mods, try to be here for everyone , but sometimes, we have our goats to tend to, or things get to busy for us. I am sorry if this happens, we are volunteers and need to make a living too.  

So first thing to do is, check the "Search" area, for answers, if then you cannot find answers, create a new Topic. Believe me, there are a lot of answers already here on TGS , if you just Search for them


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

P.S. I always try to do my own research when possible too. If someone suggests a drug for instance. I do a quick google search. I always encourage people to do the same in my posts too. Check the dosages yourself with a reputable site.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

Here are some links that might be helpful.

This one contains one of the many ways apple cider can be used
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/mites-lice-bot-fly-ticks-fleas-natural-treatment-137996/

Injection sites
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/pic-injection-sites-goat-136952/

Goat anatomy
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/pics-showing-whats-where-goats-ive-found-136949/

Hope the help at some point! If I come across more links that have helped me out, I'll post them, too.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Toth, you're on my list! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Woodhavenfarm (Danielle), you are so sweet. Back at cha


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

dan354. First of all I would like to say how sorry we are that you feel left out. It can be a little overwhelming at times I know.

 I want to remind everyone that we are not vets and all this that we all talk about is either our own research or experience. Sometimes the experience is the best, BUT I would like to remind you that we all have our own ideas also of what works best for us. It has a LOT to do with where you like and the climate, type of goats and so on.

 For example, on here so many people deworm every three months just because the calendar says so. I do NOT do that. I do it by a fecal float and only when that says I need to, BUT I live in a very dry area and we just do not have a worm problem. I also believe you need to know WHAT you are treating for, not all works on all worms. 

 Like Karen said. I would say first and for most find a good goat vet. They are not all that easy to find, so look now before you REALLY need on. Get a relationship with them, that is priceless. They need to know you know what you are talking about when you have a problem, and you need to know you can feel good about what they are saying. I always take my goats to the vet clinic. My vet does make house calls but I live so far out it would cost me an arm and a leg, BUT if it was something I had to call them out, I sure would.

 I do not want anyone here to ever feel like what they have to say is NOT important. Someone that is new to goats can sure have some great advice and information that we all could use, so no matter if we are a Moderator her or not, everyone has great advice, and I think most of us if we do not have a answer, 1. We either do not answer or 2. We tell you upfront we do not know, now just because someone does not answer does not mean they do not know the answer or how to help; we all just get so darn busy.

 dan354 and anyone else, please feel free to ask all the questions you have. If someone answers you and you are not sure about it, ask. No one will or should get offended at all. We all learn from each other.

 I have been on other forums, that some of the people make you feel so stupid for asking a question or you question a answer. You will NOT feel that here, this forum was started as a friendly forum and no questions I stupid or meaningless.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OH MY, how could I have forgotten Toth? :doh: As I said, I was sure I had forgotten some! You are definitely on my list, Pam!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

milkmaid said:


> OH MY, how could I have forgotten Toth? :doh: As I said, I was sure I had forgotten some! You are definitely on my list, Pam!


 It's OK, I forgive  No worries


----------



## dan354 (Dec 20, 2012)

I want to thank everybody for your replies. I get a sense of belonging here at TGS.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

wooooooo i made one of the lists! *happy dance* lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

keren said:


> wooooooo i made one of the lists! *happy dance* lol


 No fair


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

dan354 said:


> I want to thank everybody for your replies. I get a sense of belonging here at TGS.


I am so glad~! ")

We are here for you and others. Glad you brought this Topic up, it will help others,
so, we at TGS thank you. :dance:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well said Lori (Sweetgoats)
When I first started out I had tons of elementary questions.
I bought stuff my goats didnt need/want. For instance, a friend said her goats would kill for some kind of electroytes.
Mine wouldnt touch it. 
Sometimes when a problem arises you will have all sorts of ideas thrown out there & while none of them wrong, possibly just not right for your situation. 
One will hit you in the gut. "YES! That's whats wrong that's what I need to do."
Dan we're all glad you're here & feeling more at home.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm new myself. I"ve only owned goats for 9 months now. I research to be honest wiht you. This place is so helpful it is but i have a binder that i have probably a hundred pages filled iwth notes. THe important ones are in covers. I also have a mentor that is very experienced. IT is so easy to get lost on here and not know who to listen to. I strongly advise you get a mentor if you can. It doesn't even have to be someone that can come over. Just someone you can call or text when you need an answer to a question. It's nice to come here but if it's trully an emergency your best bet is to get a good bond with a good vet or a good mentor because relying on a forum may not always be enough. What if you have a true emergency and no on on here knows how to helpyou or all experienced people aren't on. Always have a back up. This place can be your back up or you can have a mentor as a back up.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> dan354. First of all I would like to say how sorry we are that you feel left out. It can be a little overwhelming at times I know.
> 
> I want to remind everyone that we are not vets and all this that we all talk about is either our own research or experience. Sometimes the experience is the best, BUT I would like to remind you that we all have our own ideas also of what works best for us. It has a LOT to do with where you like and the climate, type of goats and so on.
> 
> ...


If i could give you an award for this post i swear i would. You are so right and big hugs to you..I swore i'd never get on another forum but i kept lurking on this one and seen it was just different and it is. I"m so thankful for that.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Oh sure emilie leave me out just cause I'm old and weird
> Truth is, research is your best freind. Minerals are the most important equal with balanced diet. Such a learning curve wirh goats. I've been doing this for longer then I'll admit to, and I'm still learning.


I swear, I went to one of my posts I posted and went to put yours on there and forgot what it was! and it was 5 in the morning.....:/ 
Sorrry!!!!:/


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> If i could give you an award for this post i swear i would. You are so right and big hugs to you..I swore i'd never get on another forum but i kept lurking on this one and seen it was just different and it is. I"m so thankful for that.


I agree!! 
It feels like a big giant family 
Once you get settled in, it AMAZING!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I was just having some fun 

Dan, once you get to know this group better you'll find that you'll appreciate it as we all do. This is a very freindly unassuming group of people who all want to talk and help each other with their goats. In the time I've been here I've never even seen an argument. We all have different backgrounds and experiences with our animals, so, yes, you do have to pick though things sometimes. If you don't understand what someone is telling you just ask what and why. Most people will explain their thinking to you. Have fun learning here, that's the main thing.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

goathiker said:


> I was just having some fun
> 
> Dan, once you get to know this group better you'll find that you'll appreciate it as we all do. This is a very freindly unassuming group of people who all want to talk and help each other with their goats. In the time I've been here I've never even seen an argument. We all have different backgrounds and experiences with our animals, so, yes, you do have to pick though things sometimes. If you don't understand what someone is telling you just ask what and why. Most people will explain their thinking to you. Have fun learning here, that's the main thing.


I second this motion!;D lol 
I have a great example on how amazing these people are! Was on here 2 weeks, told the awesome guys that my goat wa prego and we were going to show. Someone said I don't like taking mine to show when prego cause stress I said I've always done it, in the end, she understood that they would be fine and be happy and I understood where she was coming from, everyone is 
Understanding, 
Funny, 
Very helping,
Some have really cute sons!;P just sayin.. Lol 
Welcoming
Just overall amazing.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I will chime in here and just say when you dont understand someting , just ask ! I have done this plenty of times and everybody is so happy to explain it to you . You will not be waved off or just ignored like on other forums I have heard about. We are a awesome group here and will always have ours and yours goats best interest at heart. 
No one tries to belittle anybody . The only thing that we do demand are pictures of your goats , lots of them , lol. 
We try to have fun here as well , we all have a great sense of humor too. 
Im glad we made you feel welcome and well , like family


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I will chime in here and just say when you dont understand someting , just ask ! I have done this plenty of times and everybody is so happy to explain it to you . You will not be waved off or just ignored like on other forums I have heard about. We are a awesome group here and will always have ours and yours goats best interest at heart.
> No one tries to belittle anybody . The only thing that we do demand are pictures of your goats , lots of them , lol.
> We try to have fun here as well , we all have a great sense of humor too.
> Im glad we made you feel welcome and well , like family


And also, here's another amazing story, a lady had a goat that needed to get to the vet ASAP, for a Christmas gift, another lady paid for meds to hold her over til the vet could be contacted!!!!! I teared up for that one.......


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I just love this place. I never felt stupid for asking a question, and I love that we're an online family. It's a great way to get your name out there as well, and find other breeders (so that you can spend all your money XDD).

I love that these kinds of topics always turn into "I love TGS!" topics! :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

After having my goats for almost 14 years as well as being raised with goats at home, most of my info has been through experience...however I've also done enough research when something different arises, with help from others here, it's saved my sanity as well as a few goats.
I am one who will not offer advice if I don't know how to treat but I will offer support.....if it's something I have dealt with I will give the course of treatment I used according to symptoms offered but if it's something that needs meds that I haven't used, I won't reccomend a med if I haven't used it myself.

I'm not a vet but I do have a good vet available and most times, I've started meds with an ailment that my vet would have me use...even before they get here. As with anyone here who has goats....what they practice as herd management works well for them but may not work for "you"....different areas have different resources for meds, feed etc. as well as different needs with their herds.


----------



## Marty1876 (Jan 12, 2013)

There is lots of info here!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Even if your a newbie , like myself  you can offer a opinion , a suggestion , words of encouragement , condolences for bereavement , and so on. Each post means something to the Op , they know theyre not alone , bottom line. 
You never know , there might be something that you mention that may have been overlooked and it could help immensely .

We are all in this addiction together folks , like it or not , lolol
And if you havent added your post to the "You know your a goat addict when", you may do so now


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

There are lots of suggestions given on every matter. Some that I cringe at some I am sure others cringe at. It is good to find a good vet (which for goats is very very hard in some areas). Many times what people post is opinion and often it is just something that they read someone else say. I LOVE RedGates suggestion to read then before you treat to google it. I am BIG into research and found that a combo of experience and LOTS of book reading give you a good foundation to feel confident in treatments. I would not go by number of posts or frequency of posts alone. I am rarely able to be on here any more but have dealt with lots of issues and know how I was able to save goats in different situations in my years of goatkeeping. I know some newer members with few posts may have decades of experience. 
It is great to ask as many questions as you can ever think of and get lots of info then make a educated choice which route you want to go.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Even if your a newbie , like myself  you can offer a opinion , a suggestion , words of encouragement , condolences for bereavement , and so on. Each post means something to the Op , they know theyre not alone , bottom line.
> You never know , there might be something that you mention that may have been overlooked and it could help immensely .
> 
> We are all in this addiction together folks , like it or not , lolol
> And if you havent added your post to the "You know your a goat addict when", you may do so now


I went to go add it...... And I can't find it..?:/


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

goathiker said:


> no fair


goathiker..>>>>you are most def on "my list"!!:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

fd123 said:


> goathiker..>>>>you are most def on "my list"!!:d:d:d:d:d


Also, 
Gumtree
Fd123
Willowgem
And 
Goathiker are really great people on here tooooo!;D


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oye


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

dan354 said:


> I don't know if anybody else feels lost on here when someone starts talking about a goat illness but, I sure do. A new thread will get started about a problem and several members will join in with a remedy of some sort. well who should the newbies listen to? I am sure that when a severe problem is posted we may not be able to wait until all the experienced people reply to see whos advise we should follow.
> I believe the knowledge base here is mostly based on experience. I remember reading that at the first sign of illness do this...(whatever it may be) and of course we don't always do that untl it may be too late for a quick cure. of course I don't know what is normal yet so hopefully I will pay attention as I go along. I was just wondering if there is a chart somewhere to help guide us along?


 I will tell you what has helped me. Keep a tablet of paper by your computer and take notes. ON here is a section for medicines. What i did was organize my notes and so when i need to reference them they are easy to find. I have a list of medicines and what they are used for. I have a list of impending labor signs. Kidding, signs of doe coming in to heat ect. ect..That helped me alot.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

I have been on a few other forms for diffrent animals I have on my farm. My posts were ignored, laughed at, or I received no help at all. I am AMAZED by the group here!! I have only been around for a little while, lurking for a long time before I started to post, and you all are wonderful! You've made me feel so at home and understood!! I feel so much more confident knowing that if I need help, so many wonderful, kind, and smart goat people will be here to help! Thank you all so much! You rock!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I do the same as Christy , I have my handy notebook with all my notes.

Im sorry you had such a terrible time on other forums 
I guess I lucked out when I found TGS before any other ones.
Its truly the best place and all the people here are like family


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We are very blessed, to have each other here on TGS. I am always amazed, how member's feel, from our long time members, to our new. 
We always say the same thing. When we need support, it is here, no matter if it is for our believed animals, to family, to our own, we have each other to lean on. 
You can't ask for more :thumbup::grouphug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I just want to double that or maybe its a triple...research is the key..and what works for one person my not work for another..we all live in different areas..and we have different opinions on things..not that one is wrong and the other right..just different, like should you pull kids and bottle raise or leave them with mom..OH NO...you will get hundreds to tell you why they choose what they choose lol.....so yes...read the forum..its what its here for...and most the time its sound advice..but just like I taught my kids in Sunday school...just because the pastor says its so..don't mean you shouldn't go look it up yourself..: )


----------



## nubeegirl (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't give advise....I'm to full of questions! Lol! 
I do appreciate everyone on the site. Maybe in a few years I will know enough to contribute but right now I'm a taker! I take all the advise and information I can get! Thanks to all. I'm just glad to be a part of it all.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

nubeegirl said:


> I don't give advise....I'm to full of questions! Lol!
> I do appreciate everyone on the site. Maybe in a few years I will know enough to contribute but right now I'm a taker! I take all the advise and information I can get! Thanks to all. I'm just glad to be a part of it all.


So am I! 
I like to give what I know, not much but every little bit counts right?


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

IrishRoots said:


> I have been on a few other forms for diffrent animals I have on my farm. My posts were ignored, laughed at, or I received no help at all. I am AMAZED by the group here!! I have only been around for a little while, lurking for a long time before I started to post, and you all are wonderful! You've made me feel so at home and understood!! I feel so much more confident knowing that if I need help, so many wonderful, kind, and smart goat people will be here to help! Thank you all so much! You rock!


 Same here, it was a terrible experience. Those forums you couldn't have your own opinion on anything..you had to agree with the majority or keep your mouth shut. The first time i posted that i did something dif here iw as just waiting to be attacked..i waited and waited and waited and couldn't beleive it didn't happen. I knew this place was special at taht moment. You mods have no idea what kind of place you have created. We all can disagree or agree and no one is bashed. I really hope we can work towards making the OP feel at home here as i have been made to feel. I never thought i'd be a part of a forum again but this isn't your every day walk of the mill forum. Amazing people here.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What she said ^^^


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I'll chime in to say that this forum is unique in that we are more like family than strangers with similar interests. When one of us posts heartbreaking news, everyone grieves. GRIEVES. Not a "I'm sorry" and then move on to the next post. Amazing if you ask me! My "real" family doesn't give nearly the support that I (all of us) have received here. Same goes for happy news!! Some of our members you can almost see them bouncing in their chairs with happiness while reading their posts lol.

I'm still a newbie breeder (1.5 yrs owning goats), and have ALWAYS found the information I am looking for with the search feature. If the situation is a little "unique" (aren't they all???!!!) then I will post a new thread asking about it. Have NEVER not received a fast, accurate response. Yes, there have been responses I don't agree with. And breeders that do things that make me go "hmmmmm" , but I always receive at least one answer that "fits the bill". GOOGLE. I love google. Google everything! Just because we/they are members here doesn't mean we/they know everything ;-) while researching one response you may find the perfect answer in the google search (just by typing a few words you might never have thought to include prior to your post). 

*I* try to never respond with advice unless I have BEEN THERE DONE THAT. Not just "I've heard you should do this", as a result I rarely pipe in with answers but will always try yo give moral support ;-) we're great at moral support (and as I said before GENUINE CARING).

I'm not a member of many forums, I guess I was lucky and found this one first. I looked for more (thinking they may all be like this one). No dice there. Most newbie posters on other forums are ignored or given flat out BAD advice, leaving me thinking "Even my newbie butt knows not to do that!!!" But if you respond with an alternate viewpoint you are more than likely going to be slapped down licketty split. I hope you grow to love this forum as we do ;-) ((hugs)) now let's see your goaties!!


----------



## vlinealpines (Sep 23, 2012)

Great posts! I agree that this forum is wonderful and I agree with developing a rapport with a local veterinarian and a local goat mentor if you can. I have a credit card designated just for goat emergencies like broken legs. Seems like I get it paid it off and another comes along. Ahhh, keeping goats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

EVERYONE has posted wonderful thoughts :hug:

Thank you to each member who has made everyone feel welcome..... and educated with their goats


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Love you guys! :grouphug:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

IrishRoots said:


> Love you guys! :grouphug:


We love you too! 
Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You all are the best.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Alrighty then , back to our regular scheduled programming


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Alrighty then , back to our regular scheduled programming


Lol and what's that?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Bigfoot ,saw him the other day at Walmart


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Bigfoot ,saw him the other day at Walmart


Ahhhh, he say hi to me??(;


----------



## nubeegirl (Nov 9, 2012)

I must say. I had goats and raised babies back in the 70's. I had 3 nannies and bred them each year. What I don't get is I fed them whatever we were feeding our show horses and wormed occasionally when we did the horses. We never lost a nannie, or a baby! I don't know if goats are different or if ignorance was bliss. Now that there is so much information available it is scary!
I don't feel I know anything about goats anymore.
PS...I always avoid Wal-Mart on the first of the month!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> Ahhhh, he say hi to me??(;


No , not this time , he asked if I had my cat with me though 
Then I told him he looked like a ompaloompa :slapfloor:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

It's already been said... we are just advise givers, you really should use a vet for advise. You should really hunt down a good goat vet. All true, but how do you do that? I have an opinion as to how.

The best way to get their attention is to spend some money in their practice. I suggest doing something like: Making an appointment to have the vet draw blood and send it in for testing for CL, CAE and Johnes'. Load your goats up and take them in, or have them come to your farm. Ask the vet what they think about their general appearance etc. while you are at it. You might say "but all my goats are from a clean herd", or but I can draw the blood myself and send it in"... That may be true, but you'd be missing the point. It's a cruel fact, but the vet's main concern is 1. money. 2. staying out of trouble. Whether you are a successful goat herder or not, is low on the list. At least until they know you better. If you are lucky, you will find a vet that can actually be relied on to save you in any situation if possible. More likely you will hope to find a paid friend with some veterinary knowledge that has the ability to OK you to buy prescription only drugs that are off label for goats. This can be very important. 

In my case it took me almost a full year to line this out and I still don't take the situation for granted. There is a mostly large animal vet just down the road and I started with him, but got kinda a cold feeling and not a lot of advise. The office help there would almost poop their pants if you asked to buy anything prescription. I heard there was a small animal practice that also treated goats. Long story short, I took my hopeless situation there. Spent a lot of money and they weren't able to help. I had this expensive vet out to save a doe with a dead kid in her and she was able to do that, but IMO, a good goat vet would have asked to look at my whole herd including the hopeless situation that wasn't dead yet. I was committing some bad management mistakes I believe and yet the vet was of no help. I expect more if I am paying an arm and a leg. I also got the feeling as a general rule, the vets in this practice *assume* you are dumb as a rock and will believe anything they tell you like most of their small animal clients. Soo.... I went back to the "cow vet that treats goats" I had him tattoo my babies. He did an excellent job and it didn't cost that much. I had him re-test my herd. Guess what. Now he knows me by name. You can see he actually admires the quality of my goats. All I have to do is call and he will prescribe me anything now. I found my vet right under my nose.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Everyone here rocks!
Is the "Keep it Friendly, Keep it Fun" motto still up? 
Awhile back we had some snarkies. They were weeded out.
Furthermore I want to apologize if Ive ever offended anyone. Come emergency time my first priority is to get goat treated. In those cases you come second so if I come across as not friendly at that time that's why.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think we should all meet at Apple Bees or someplace 
Imagine , we would have goats out in the parking lot and baby goats in knapp sacks slung over our chairs , lol.
We would be tracking goat berries all over the place and nobody would mind


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I think we should all meet at Apple Bees or someplace
> Imagine , we would have goats out in the parking lot and baby goats in knapp sacks slung over our chairs , lol.
> We would be tracking goat berries all over the place and nobody would mind


They must of not told you, we're all coming to your house lol..


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I think we should all meet at Apple Bees or someplace
> Imagine , we would have goats out in the parking lot and baby goats in knapp sacks slung over our chairs , lol.
> We would be tracking goat berries all over the place and nobody would mind


Well, I agree especially because Applebee's is my favorite, I lov the triple chocolate meltdown.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Mmmm chocolate!! Sounds like fun!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Which one do y'all want to meet at? I'll be there! LOL! That would be really fun!


----------



## nubeegirl (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm afraid we would all end up alone. There would be 1 goat person in every Applebee's in
the country!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

nubeegirl said:


> I'm afraid we would all end up alone. There would be 1 goat person in every Applebee's in
> the country!


Lol agreed! But I wouldn't be alone.... I'd have my baby myranda with me she's not quiet though so I'd have to give her like hay or somethin.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

IrishRoots said:


> Mmmm chocolate!! Sounds like fun!!!!


It is fun..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Im not on here as much as before but I do check to see if any emergencies need attention, usually someone else said what I would have so I dont reiterate it. Oh and my computer sucks - waiting on tax time, my husband is going to buy me a new one 

Anyway - as to who to listen to, go with your gut and if the same info keeps coming up. 

A vet is usually best but not all vets are correct. Its hard but in time you will gather information and it will be easier. 

I felt overwhelmed when I started out on my first forum. Then I started TGS and those who started with me were my friends I had carried over from the other forum so of course I felt comfortable and knew who I would listen to in an emergency. None of them are here now but they were invaluable to me at the time. 

Try to find a goat mentor in your area -- they are better then any vet


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

OMG that looks soooooo tasty!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

IrishRoots said:


> OMG that looks soooooo tasty!


Right?! 
If I don't get one about every 40 days or before I start going crazy!! Lol
Here's the process when I order one: 
1) it touches the table 
2) I look at mom like if you want your little bite get it now before I bite your hand. 
3) inhale 
4) sleep. 
5) wake up with a migraine. Lol 
There is no jump around Inbetween inhale and sleep only because I go there at night and sweets at night make me sleep


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Anything to do with cheese cake or apple pie and I'm there , lolol
Mmmmmm. 

But that chocolate looks mighty good too


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Anything to do with cheese cake or apple pie and I'm there , lolol
> Mmmmmm.
> 
> But that chocolate looks mighty good too


Oh, it IS good


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I need a sweet fix now lol...

I don't get to go out to restaurants that often - maybe once a year if lucky, so I'll have to make something sweet and delicious.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

We are a awesome bunch of coconuts , aren't we. :cheers::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::laugh::laugh::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> We are a awesome bunch of coconuts , aren't we. :cheers::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::laugh::laugh::ROFL::ROFL:


Yes we are, and I'm proud


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Dan and anyone else that has questions, please ask away.*

We do not EVER want to make anyone feel like any question is a stupid question. I know when I started out, I had questions, but I felt like I could not ask it because I did not want people to think "OH MY GOSH, WHY DOES SHE EVEN HAVE GOATS"? I was so thankful when someone would ask a question that I wanted to ask but was too afraid to. Just remember your question just might answer someone else's question. 

Even if it is a simple question, sometimes we need to be reminded to go back to the basics. 

Now about the Chocolate, do you mind? I am trying to diet here. How do you expect me to be good with talk like that? :ROFL:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> Dan and anyone else that has questions, please ask away.
> 
> We do not EVER want to make anyone feel like any question is a stupid question. I know when I started out, I had questions, but I felt like I could not ask it because I did not want people to think "OH MY GOSH, WHY DOES SHE EVEN HAVE GOATS"? I was so thankful when someone would ask a question that I wanted to ask but was too afraid to. Just remember your question just might answer someone elses question.
> 
> ...


Lol we don't expect you to be good With that! 
We expect you to come join us!!;P haha


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Awww, man!! I missed the group hug...and now I want chocolate. :laugh:
This is such a great forum, I've learned so much, and I've felt welcome here from my very first post.

How about another group hug everyone? :grouphug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ahhhh alright , come mere....:grouphug:
I wanna hug Arthur and Merlin too


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

We actually might have scared Dan away :ROFL::ROFL::crazy:
Come back Dan ,we really are a good group !
Some of us are out on day passes but are locked up most of the time :hammer::flag::chick:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> We actually might have scared Dan away :ROFL::ROFL::crazy:
> Come back Dan ,we really are a good group !
> Some of us are out on day passes but are locked up most of the time :hammer::flag::chick:


Haha, I sneak my phone in the play room when we all are playing with our crayons!!(;


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

